

JavaScript Time Zone Conversion with Walltime - Jacob4u2
http://engineering.sproutsocial.com/2013/02/javascript-time-zone-conversion-with-walltime/

======
dfc
_Could not embed GitHub Gist 4091298: API Rate Limit Exceeded for
198.61.245.60_

A good example of why using gist for your corporate blog may not be such a
good idea. Right when you are getting a lot of attention your post becomes a
lot less useful.

Its too bad because I was interested to read the article

~~~
aaronrankin
Visit the Github directly <https://github.com/sproutsocial/walltime-js>.

~~~
dfc
You signed up on HN to give the worst company response ever in a HN thread? Is
"visit the github" a new brocode meme?

~~~
Jacob4u2
I'm interested in why you think this comment you made contributed anything to
the discussion here. I'd encourage someone who _can_ downvote, to downvote
you, since I can't.

~~~
dfc
You forgot to sign your post: _"Senior Front End Developer at Sprout Social"_

~~~
Jacob4u2
Wow, you're a winner. Have a good day dude, time to go back to work.

------
joshfraser
This post is dated, but describes some of the challenges with detecting
timezones using JavaScript:

[http://www.onlineaspect.com/2007/06/08/auto-detect-a-time-
zo...](http://www.onlineaspect.com/2007/06/08/auto-detect-a-time-zone-with-
javascript/)

My code has since been adapted and lives on as jstz.min.js. This is the best
library I know for handling this sort of stuff:
<https://bitbucket.org/pellepim/jstimezonedetect>

~~~
Jacob4u2
That's an interesting post, and an equally interesting library. However,
Walltime is more concerned with the displaying of dates than the detection of
timezones.

The example I give from the post explains it like this "... if I’m a user in
Australia, and I want to post something at 3:00 AM Chicago time, where the
majority of my followers are, how do I calculate that accurately with
JavaScript and send it up to the server?". Or, if I'm a user in Australia, but
I want to display all my dates on the site like I'm a user in Chicago, how
would I do that?

Take a look at the github page description for more info about the type of
problems it can help with: <http://sproutsocial.github.com/walltime-js/>

~~~
joshfraser
Ah, skimmed too fast. Thanks for the clarification. I just happened to notice
that some of the DST detection logic seemed similar.

------
geedew
+1 for being a quality software solution.

